# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] προβλημα σε dvd bluesky dv 855

## billbuk

Εχω ενα dvd player bluesky dv 855 το οποιο παρουσιαζει το εξης προβλημα:Ενω διαβαζει κανονικα το cd και dvd ακουγεται μονο ο ηχος και εικονα δεν βλεπω.Αυτο συμβαινει οταν η συνδεση μεταξυ dvd και τηλεορασης γινεται με scart.Oταν ομως η συνδεση γινεται μεσω της θυρας Υ τοτε βλεπω ασπρομαυρη εικονα.Επισης η εικονα ειναι χωρισμενη στη μεση και την βλεπω διπλά.Εχω ανοιξει το dvd το οποιο εχει δυο πλακετες.Η μια πρεπει να ειναι η πλακετα τροφοδοσιας και η αλλη εχει πανω διαφορα ολοκληρωμενα καθως και ολες της θυρες εκτος απο την θυρα scart.Πανω στην δευτερη πλακετα εχει και ενα κρυσταλλο TXC 27.Os6BF.Αναρωτιεμαι μηπως εχει προβλημα αλλα δεν ξερω πως να τον τσεκαρω.Να σημειωσω οτι ειμαι αρχαριος οποτε καθε γνωμη σας με απλα λογια θα μου ειναι πολυτιμη.Ευχαριστω για την υπομονη σας.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

το scart  το άλλαξες;

----------


## ΜΙΚΡΗ ΝΑΣΑ

σωστα λεει ο Νικος δοκιμασε αλλο scart ,η πιεσετο λιγο πανω κατω..

----------


## billbuk

> το scart το άλλαξες;


το καλωδιο scart δεν εχει προβλημα το εχω δοκιμασει σε αλλο dvd και λειτουργει κανονικα

----------


## billbuk

το καλωδιο scart δεν εχει προβλημα.Το εχω δοκιμασει σε αλλο dvd και λειτουργει κανονικα.Το εχω πιεσει πανω κατω αλλα δεν λειτουργει στο προβληματικο dvd

----------


## eebabs2000

Αν το συνδέσεις στο κίτρινο RCA δείχνει εικόνα κανονικά;

----------


## miralas

Μπες μεσα στο setup πηγαινε ρυθμισεισ εικονας και διαλεξε εξοδο εικονας και καντο σε scart.

----------

